# Star Wars: Episode 7 - Gerüchte zum "Ich bin dein Vater"-Moment im neuen Film



## Matthias Dammes (6. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 - Gerüchte zum "Ich bin dein Vater"-Moment im neuen Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 - Gerüchte zum "Ich bin dein Vater"-Moment im neuen Film


----------



## twincast (6. Oktober 2014)

Also wollen sie den schlimmsten Fehler des (frühen) Expanded Universe wiederholen?

Hätte sich dann ja wirklich super ausgezahlt, dass Disney ein Kind von drei Jahrzehnten an kreativen Qualitätsgeschichten mit dem Bade ausgeschüttet hat, um Abrams' "Kreativität" nicht einzuschränken...


----------

